# My city is always surging but not since the update



## Somischief (Sep 22, 2020)

ok so I live in Charleston, sc the only months that it slows down is nov and dec. Update last Thursday shows little to no surge all day Friday night and Saturday night. Is anyone else hot this problem i got pictures to show here. The last pic is at 3 pm which is a busy time everywhere people starting to get off work.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

It comes and goes..... to me this is like going fishing. You just don’t know what you will get.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

teh744 said:


> It comes and goes..... to me this is like going fishing. You just don't know what you will get.


When I go fishing I know what I'm always going to get... Drunk!


----------



## Turnrightuphere (Oct 16, 2020)

Somischief said:


> ok so I live in Charleston, sc the only months that it slows down is nov and dec. Update last Thursday shows little to no surge all day Friday night and Saturday night. Is anyone else hot this problem i got pictures to show here. The last pic is at 3 pm which is a busy time everywhere people starting to get off work.


Totally! I experienced the same thing.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Surge took a huge dip in my area too


----------

